# How NOT to do curls.....



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

The scary part is, the guy who filmed this is serious about this being a way of training.

I'll concede that the fellow has VERY good balance but OMG this is a Darwin story waiting to happen.  The throw at the end just caps it.  

[yt]6f5DFnsuvq8[/yt]


----------



## jarrod (Apr 17, 2009)

wow.  looks like a very inefficient & dangerous way to do what really shouldn't be a primary exercise anyway.  

jf


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like an accident just waiting to happen!


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have said this before that balance ball training is not a safe way to train, yet I have been told by people before that it "works the core" better.  I understand that some exercises _can _be used, but this type of training is becoming more and more frequent.

Just hope they don't put it in a Flex or some other bodybuilding magazine, then you will see EVERYONE at the gym doing that.  I used to always laugh when I'd see an advanced variation of some lift that was featured in a magazine and then see how many people started doing that lift.


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I have said this before that balance ball training is not a safe way to train, yet I have been told by people before that it "works the core" better.  I understand that some exercises _can _be used, but this type of training is becoming more and more frequent.



I'm OK with some balance ball apps as well, mine has been helping me rehab my back.  But good gawd, if you want to work the core, rack up and do some squats!


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 17, 2009)

That was a scary video.  I was serioulsy waiting for a face-plant!

I agree with Jarrod, the curl is fun and helps to form some large guns, but it really isn't a primary exercise or one in which balance is crucial.  

I do have to say, I'm tired of seeing guys at the gym curling heavy and thowing their backs to and fro just to get the weight up.  They obviously don't get it.  I curl 95 on the long bar, but I make sure that I maintain good form in my back so as to only use my biceps.  Maybe some of those guys should go back to concentration curls...


----------



## jarrod (Apr 17, 2009)

i have to say though, i was impressed with the uber manly tossing away of the weights when he was done with the set.

"get out of here! i curled you bitches!"

jf


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 17, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i have to say though, i was impressed with the uber manly tossing away of the weights when he was done with the set.
> 
> "get out of here! i curled you bitches!"
> 
> jf


 
Nice!  That's how I throw my plate after I eat dinner

"Get out of here!  I ate your food!"

'course the girlfriend whips me up after I throw it...  Totally worth it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 17, 2009)

carol kaur said:


> the scary part is, the guy who filmed this is serious about this being a way of training.
> 
> I'll concede that the fellow has very good balance but omg this is a darwin story waiting to happen. The throw at the end just caps it.
> 
> [yt]6f5dfnsuvq8[/yt]


 

...........................................________ 
............ ........................,.-&#8216;&#8221;....................``~., 
.............................,.-&#8221;....................................&#8220;-., 
.........................,/................................................&#8221;:, 
.....................,?.......................................................\, 
.................../............................................................,} 
................./.......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../....................................................,:&#8221;........./ 
..............?.....__..........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_...............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_.....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_........,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....} 
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._.......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......&#8220;~.,.....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`.........................(......;_,,-&#8221; 
............/.`~,......`-................................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,......................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\....................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,..................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,................................\ 
................................`:,,............................`\..............__ 
........... ..........................`=-,....................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\............_,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``.................`\


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 17, 2009)

Two things: 1. I honestly do NOT see the point of doing that and I agree strongly that it is a dangerous way to train. I too was watching for a face plant of some sort. Eventually we will on video sooner probably than later. 
2. I wish I was there with a dart gun to shoot/pop the ball out from under the idiot. :lol: 

Yes I can run very fast, when the need calls for it.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 17, 2009)

astrobiologist said:


> Nice! That's how I throw my plate after I eat dinner
> 
> "Get out of here! I ate your food!"
> 
> 'course the girlfriend whips me up after I throw it... Totally worth it.


 
man, that's great. i'm gonna start throwing my cat when i'm done petting him. the applications are endless!

jf


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hate to offer a sadistic point of view, but I was disappointed that we didn't see a face plant. Given how unstable the exercise was, I was hoping to maybe even see a dumbbell fly and give the spotter a cup-check... lol.

I also like how they seemingly walk away without putting the equipment back.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 17, 2009)

jarrod said:


> man, that's great. i'm gonna start throwing my cat when i'm done petting him. the applications are endless!
> 
> jf


Or we can throw utensils when we're done eating (thought it's probably not advised at family dinners.)


----------

